# Rubik's Speed Contest - Lincoln, NE



## Caroline Alfini (Jun 16, 2017)

Gateway Mall is excited to announce our first ever Rubik’s Speed Contest presented by Go!. The contest is meant to be a fun experience for cube solvers of all skill levels. 

Please, join us Sunday, July 9 at Gateway Mall to participate. Registration will begin at 1:00 pm with speed rounds starting at 1:30. Over $1,000 in prizes and swag available!

The first 100 attendees will receive a Rubik’s USB, so come to enjoy the fun. For more information and pre-registration, visit the link below. 

https://www.shoppinggatewaymall.com/events/rubiks-speed-contest


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 16, 2017)

Is this in Nebraska?


----------



## Caroline Alfini (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, this contest will be at Gateway Mall in Lincoln, Nebraska.


----------



## VeganCuber (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no! I would definitely attend, but I'll be at the national competition. Bad timing. (When non-cubers organize a cubing event...)

https://www.cubingusa.com/nationals2017/index.php


----------



## VeganCuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's the working registration link: https://www.shoppinggatewaymall.com/rubiks-speed-contest


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 17, 2017)

VeganCuber said:


> Bad timing. (When non-cubers organize a cubing event...)



Probably for the better, really. Judging from the event details, they might not be expecting too many "fast" (like, sub-15) people to participate, so it's better that they're at Nationals instead!


----------

